# Is this legal



## SlideWayz (Dec 2, 2005)

I've been looking into buying an m30, mostly because it's not that common and it's rear wheel drive. Well heres the point i was looking through the f31 club forums and someone said it was possible to import a japanese leopard (it's their equivalent to the m30), ship the engine and body seperate and then when it gets here put the engine back in. then buy a junker m30 and use the vin numbers off that to register it and just tell them you converted it to RHD. i mostly want the RHD first because its cool and different and second because i wouldnt have to worry about steering collumn clearance if i dropped in a rb25det. :thumbup: 

this seems like a huge gray area thing to me. like one of those things that you can easily get away with but it's still illegal.

what do you guys think?


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

Swapping vins is illegal, so I would say that at least part of your plan is illegal
-Pete-


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

In my opinion, swapping the vin #'s is a easy way to get a free ride in a cop car.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

if you really have to ask if its legal or not, its most likely illegal..


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that you can apply for a new tag and possibly VINs; there is a loophole.


----------



## SlideWayz (Dec 2, 2005)

pete2.0 said:


> Swapping vins is illegal, so I would say that at least part of your plan is illegal
> -Pete-


i never said i was planning on doing this
it would probably end up being way too much money for a car that isnt that great anyways

but thanks for all your responses


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

SlideWayz said:


> i never said i was planning on doing this
> it would probably end up being way too much money for a car that isnt that great anyways
> 
> but thanks for all your responses


So why even ask? If youre not going to do it, the "valuable information" you just gained is useless.

Atleast you admit youre a dreamer with no money.


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

If it's the Japanese equivalent of an M30, there's no reason why you can't get it here legally. People import Silvias all the time and they are completely legal.


----------



## SlideWayz (Dec 2, 2005)

Psch91 said:


> So why even ask? If youre not going to do it, the "valuable information" you just gained is useless.
> 
> Atleast you admit youre a dreamer with no money.


You summed me up perfectly


----------



## 93*SE-R (Nov 19, 2005)

To quote a line from a Tool song " It's only wrong if you get caught...."

Short answer: Don't do it. "Tagging" a car is illegal. You see guys advertising shells and titles on e-Bay all the time. They find a totally clapped out rot-box that used to be a highly desireable musclecar ( Hemi, Tri-Power, highly optioned convertable, etc....) and offer the dashboard w/ VIN, fender tags, and title for sale. I understand you wanting the easy was to a right hand drive car, but the law doesn't take this into consideration.

BTW: Have you ever been a passenger in a right hand drive car? Talk about an un-easy feeling NOT having the steering wheel in front of you!


----------

